# State forrest firewood permits !



## Pallet Pete (Nov 18, 2012)

How many of you use or have herd of this before ? I was just informed they let you purchase a permit to cut trees on state forrest land ! Me thinks there is a permit headed my way soon if this is legit.

Pete

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-153-10366_46403_59162-227804--,00.html


----------



## DanCorcoran (Nov 18, 2012)

Very common in Colorado...I don't know about MI.  Go for it...


----------



## JOHN BOY (Nov 18, 2012)

It is very legit. Here in western NC. you go in town were you get your building permit's .


----------



## BoilerMan (Nov 18, 2012)

I cut a few cord of Beech last year off state land. Was $25/cord for the permit. A steal I thought, it was so far in the woods and the road was beat bad muddied up, it was a bear to haul any kind of trailer out with 5K pounds in it even in 4low. But it was legit and not much $$ for the permit.

BTW: forester marked the trees with spray paint, all deseased Beech, I did (have to?) cut some other trees to get them out.

TS


----------



## WellSeasoned (Nov 18, 2012)

Legit in pa. If my memory serves me correctly, $50.00/permit allows a total of 5 cords cut per permit in a pre determined location(s); (and sometimes pre determined trees) by the forestry service. The ash trees are and have been the hot ticket around here due to the borer. This permit does restrict certain dates due to hunting.


----------



## Blue2ndaries (Nov 18, 2012)

Very common out here in OR.  $20 for 2 cord per permit, up to 3 permits in 12mos period (e.g. 6 cord per year @ $10/cord).
http://www.oregon.gov/odf/pages/field/fg/aboutus.aspx#Firewood_Cutting


----------



## rdust (Nov 18, 2012)

I've done it in Michigan a time or two. Where I cut it was pretty hard to find the good stuff without busting my butt, much easier to scrounge around here but fun cutting in the woods. It has to be down on the ground and not standing dead so if it's good stuff and close to the road it gets picked up pretty fast. If I was local to one of the cutting areas it would've worked better for me.  I believe the permit is only good for 90 days so I would probably wait until next year to buy one.  They start selling them in April I believe. 

What area are you looking at buying a permit for? I've cut in Gladwin and Arenac in the past.


----------



## stanleyjohn (Nov 19, 2012)

I know a few guys at work that get permits here in Ct.I believe its seasonal here and the state gives out only a certain amount.Its been so popular here last few years that you can get on a waiting list.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Nov 19, 2012)

So I can cut close to home within 15 minutes away. I have an s10 so long drives are not worth it usually. There are friends within 30 to 60 minutes away however that gets old when you have to travel 3 trips to get a full cord. I can pull my trailer and fit a lot in it but it is not usable at the moment. Probably till the end of next month before I can fix it.

Pete


----------



## Scols (Nov 19, 2012)

We can get them in NY as well. Only problem is that alot of it is a PITA to drag out of the woods. The nice part is that you can leave the brush and scraps in the woods.


----------



## PapaDave (Nov 19, 2012)

It's legit Pete. I believe it's $20 for 5 cord. Personal use only, not for resale.
Quite a bit of cutting goes on around here.
Using a wheelbarrow from a couple hundred feet from the vehicle would take a long time, and a _*lot*_ of effort.
I find this statement *"Because most of the areas where fuelwood cutting is allowed are close to existing roads where timber sales have already taken place, we believe the ecological impacts are minimized while the benefits to our users are maximized."* kind of funny, considering the mess that's left after a cut.
Like an ATV or small tractor will adversely affect the land more than the machinery used in the first place.


----------



## Bad Wolf (Nov 19, 2012)

I was disapointed with the program in CT.  Most of the trees that they marked were 8" or less and beach.  There were a few oak and a few bigger trees but for the most part it was a lot of work for a couple of cords.  The time could have been better spent working on Craigslist scores.


----------



## osagebow (Nov 19, 2012)

Legit in VA also. Need to send for a permit, but you don't need supervision from anyone. Live across from a powerline cut I can scrounge on, and have several times. And will continue to do so.

It's too Legit to Quit


----------



## bogydave (Nov 19, 2012)

That's  my primary source.
$10/ cord


----------



## fossil (Nov 19, 2012)

Oregon's $10.00/cord, 2 cord minimum.


----------



## Augie (Nov 19, 2012)

Down state you are supposed to talk to the head Ranger at the State Rec areas to secure a permit. The Ranger at Highland State Rec told me last week the harvesting wood, even downed stuff is "not natural" and he will not allow it while he is the man in charge. 

There are 5 full cords with in 20ft of any of the dirt roads in the park. would be all set for this year and next.


----------



## Lumber-Jack (Nov 19, 2012)

fossil said:


> Oregon's $10.00/cord, 2 cord minimum.


I guess that leaves guys like Pete with little S10s out, since there is no way they can haul out the "minimum" of 2 cords. 

We may not have much hardwood like oak around here in BC, but we have plenty of dead and dry wood with easy access, and our permits free. In fact anybody can just download the free firewood permits off the internet. They do have a few restrictions as to what and where and how you can cut though, and a few of them even make sense.


----------



## red oak (Nov 19, 2012)

I have a National Forest permit - can cut dead or down.  NF is 10 minutes from my house and I get 18 loads in my Ranger for $20.  It's my primary source of firewood for sure.


----------



## scroungerjeff (Nov 19, 2012)

Here in NJ you can obtain a permit and I believe it is 20 bucks for up to 5 cord.  I was told last fall that the forest near me was not offering the program, but to try next year.  I may look into it, but the 25 mile drive each way and competition for better trees may not be worth it.  I don't need 5 cord of gum.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Nov 19, 2012)

When we lived by Gaylord we got permits but at that time they were free. Later they started charging $10 and now that has gone up too. You have to do a lot of checking to find a good place though. Naturally the stuff close to the road goes fast so expect to do a lot of carrying or toting with a wheelbarrow or something similar. Once in a while you luck out but although it sounds like a good deal, most times it isn't. I hope you are able to find some good wood.


----------



## nrford (Nov 19, 2012)

Greg H said:


> I was disapointed with the program in CT. Most of the trees that they marked were 8" or less and beach. There were a few oak and a few bigger trees but for the most part it was a lot of work for a couple of cords. The time could have been better spent working on Craigslist scores.


 
 Doesn't sound that bad I'd burn Beech all the time and 8" is perfect split once and your all set! Beech, Hard Maple, and Red Oak BTU's equal!


----------



## clemsonfor (Nov 20, 2012)

I work for a federal agency. Ours our $10 for i think 2 cords but no one counts. I usually just have a valid one per season and swap buying one with my buddy. Its for personal use and is only dead or down wood. Since i am a forester here i will streach that to Dieing tress but those are legit dieing trees.  There is so much wood left when we do a harvest that i dont have to go looking most times.  I will have a logger pull up tops or culls or leave me a tree or 2 at the deck as well. Perks of the job i guess?  I do live less than 2 miles from USFS land but never cut on it, i may change that here soon as its so close, i guess i just always cut on the land i work on as i am familiar with the place and know that there will be no "ranger" or forest service guy harrassing me about area or permits etc. As i work for the land i cut on and they all know me and know that i actually pay for a permit. Also dealing with the loggers i have connections where i can go to jobs if close and get some wood loaded by the loader in a bowored dump.


----------



## Augie (Nov 20, 2012)

Pallet Pete said:


> How many of you use or have herd of this before ? I was just informed they let you purchase a permit to cut trees on state forrest land ! Me thinks there is a permit headed my way soon if this is legit.
> 
> Pete
> 
> http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-153-10366_46403_59162-227804--,00.html


 

Pete, Just spoke with a couple of the State Rec Areas local to me, You need to talk to the Supervisor, some will say yes some no. So far the best closest said no the other is a little sketchy about it but said yes. Now I need to scout some of the roads to find the best/easiest areas to harvest. I know the permit is supposed to be $20 but the one that said yes said it would be a $50 permit. Still not bad I know they wont be counting too closely and at $10 a cord if I get all five that isnt too bad either. They have never dont it so Im thinking there is a lot of good scrounge within 10-20 feet of the less traveled roads through the park.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Nov 20, 2012)

Augie said:


> Pete, Just spoke with a couple of the State Rec Areas local to me, You need to talk to the Supervisor, some will say yes some no. So far the best closest said no the other is a little sketchy about it but said yes. Now I need to scout some of the roads to find the best/easiest areas to harvest. I know the permit is supposed to be $20 but the one that said yes said it would be a $50 permit. Still not bad I know they wont be counting too closely and at $10 a cord if I get all five that isnt too bad either. They have never dont it so Im thinking there is a lot of good scrounge within 10-20 feet of the less traveled roads through the park.


 

Well this is a major bummer I just talked to the forestry department and they say the lower half of MI aka Clinton county does not issue permits. She gave me the number for the county to call and be sure but they are closed right now.  It is not looking good right now.

Pete


----------



## PapaDave (Nov 20, 2012)

Sorry to hear that Pete.


----------



## rdust (Nov 20, 2012)

Pete, 

Here are the counties that the fuel wood request form says you can get a permit for.  GLADWIN, CLARE, MIDLAND, ISABELLA, IOSCO, ARENAC


----------



## Pallet Pete (Nov 20, 2012)

rdust said:


> Pete,
> 
> Here are the counties that the fuel wood request form says you can get a permit for. GLADWIN, CLARE, MIDLAND, ISABELLA, IOSCO, ARENAC


 
Thanks rdust those counties would be a big drive so I guess that is a no go for me.

Pete


----------



## dogwood (Nov 20, 2012)

Red Oak, where or how did you get your National Forest permit in Virginia? Osagebow, where and how did did you get your Virginia forest permit? Is yours a state forest permit or national? I used to have one when I lived in Washington State, and would like to acquire one or both here. Thanks.


----------



## red oak (Nov 20, 2012)

dogwood said:


> Red Oak, where or how did you get your National Forest permit in Virginia? Osagebow, where and how did did you get your Virginia forest permit? Is yours a state forest permit or national? I used to have one when I lived in Washington State, and would like to acquire one or both here. Thanks.


 
I just went to the Ranger Office.  They give you a form to mark off loads (should display while you're cutting) and a map if you want it.  I can go anywhere in the Lee Ranger District, which extends over to Fort Valley in one direction and into West Virginia in the other.  A lot of the forestry roads get little traffic, and at the right time of year, a tree can come down close to the road and stay there for weeks.  Where in western VA are you?


----------



## dogwood (Nov 20, 2012)

I'm in Botetourt County, red oak. About a half hour north of Roanoke. I'll see if I can track down a rangers office. We're only a short drive from the National Forest. Are the Rangers Office's in the phone book? I don't know where one is around here. Thanks for the info.

Mike


----------



## red oak (Nov 20, 2012)

dogwood said:


> I'm in Botetourt County, red oak. About a half hour north of Roanoke. I'll see if I can track down a rangers office. We're only a short drive from the National Forest. Are the Rangers Office's in the phone book? I don't know where one is around here. Thanks for the info.
> 
> Mike


 
Yes I originally called them.  I'm in Shenandoah County and they are in the phone book here.


----------



## Adabiviak (Nov 21, 2012)

In California, you can get permits to cut dead or down trees in the National Forest for what I think is ridiculously cheap (like $25 for 4 cords minimum?). I'm pulling out of the Stanislaus National Forest, but I imagine it's the same for others? I also get the occasional permits from the BLM if there's something tasty on land in their jurisdiction. I must say that while it was tricky to get a hold of the right person at the local BLM chapter, they were exceptionally helpful (and cheap too).


----------



## clemsonfor (Nov 21, 2012)

dogwood said:


> I'm in Botetourt County, red oak. About a half hour north of Roanoke. I'll see if I can track down a rangers office. We're only a short drive from the National Forest. Are the Rangers Office's in the phone book? I don't know where one is around here. Thanks for the info.
> 
> Mike


 look up nat forests in your state, on the net. GO to USFS website. IT will list ranger districts and you go there in person to get a $20 permit.


----------



## dogwood (Nov 21, 2012)

Thanks clemsonfor and red oak.

Mike


----------



## bcfarms (Nov 21, 2012)

I've gotten the CT permit in the past.  It is given by a lottery type system and a limited amount are appropriated per county.  It's $60 for 2 cord that they mark in a designated area by the state forester.  The last two years the wood has been primarily birch.  Three years ago is was more varied and was basically remnants from a logging operation.  It's not huge tree but it all burns and its usually way over 2 cord that they mark in everyone's individual lot.


----------

